# GUI + TextArea + inhalt der wörter zählen



## dabidu (19. Feb 2008)

Hallo Alle Zusammen

komme nicht weiter, deshalb bitte ich eure Hilfe. 

Hab ein GUI, dass ein TextArea enthält, in dem textarea soll ein Inhalt reinkommen, und die inhalt soll die gesamt der buchstaben, oder wörter ausgeben, kommme aber nicht weiter, 

wie kann ich wörter des Inhaltes ausgeben, mit readChar, 
aber wie mach ich das, dass die wörter gezählt werden. 

Soll es ein mix von speichern und dateiausgabe sein?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (19. Feb 2008)

Ich nehme mal an, dass es am Auslesen des Inhaltes nicht scheitern wird, diese TextArea wird schon irgendwas á la "getText():String" aufweisen, frag eclipse, ich weis es nich...

Das Wörter-Zählen in gegebenen Strings würde ich etwa so machen:
kleines Beispielprogrammchen:


```
public class WordCounter {
	
private static int skipWord(String str, int currentCharIndex){
	//das erste zeichen suchen, was kein leerzeichen ist
	while(str.charAt(currentCharIndex++)==' '){
		if(currentCharIndex+1==str.length()) return str.length(); 
	}
	//ein wort überspringen
	while(str.charAt(currentCharIndex++)!=' '){
		if(currentCharIndex+1==str.length()) return str.length(); 
	}
	//den veränderten index zurückgeben
	return currentCharIndex;
}
	
public static void main(String[] args){
	
	//dein text
	String str="     Das hier       ist ein     Text mit acht wörtern";
	int index=0;
	int counter;
	for(counter=0; index<str.length(); counter++){
		index=skipWord(str,index);
	}
	System.out.println("Wörter gezählt: "+counter);
	
}
}
```

wenn das gar nicht das ist was du haben willst, dann hol nochmal tief Luft und schreib in vollständigen Sätzen was du eigentlich haben willst  Was meinst du mit mix von Datei Eingabe/Ausgabe, wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## dabidu (20. Feb 2008)

So jetzt hab ich ein fertiges GUI gehabt, die die wörter in der Textarea steht aufnimmt. 
Bei eingeben einer Dateiname, soll das Inhalt, in die TextArea erscheinen, 
Das Inhalt soll in der TextArea die Wörteranzahl anzeigen.

Unter der Label "Dateiname" ist ein weites Label, die die anzahl von den Buchstaben darstellt, 
darunter soll noch die Anzahl der Wörter dargestellt werden, nur kann ich jetzt die nicht konfigurieren. 

Können wir Schritt für Schritt durchgehen, und versuchen das Problem zu lösen?

Ziel ist es: Das Inhalt des Textareas soll die Anzahl der buchstaben und wörter anzeigen.


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.border.*;
import java.io.*;  
import java.util.Scanner;

public class zusatzaufgabe extends JFrame implements ActionListener
{
	private JTextField  ef, suf;
	private JTextArea   af;
	private JScrollPane sf;
	private JPanel      dp, bp, sp;
	private JButton     sub, ab, zb, sb, eb;
	private JLabel      dn, fl, sn;
  
        
    // Im Konstruktor werden die Objekte angelegt und die GUI aufgebaut 
    
    public zusatzaufgabe()
    {
        super("zusatzaufgabe");
        
        dp  = new JPanel();
        bp = new JPanel() ;
	sp = new JPanel();

        Dimension buttonGroesse = new Dimension(120, 26);
        Dimension labelGroesse  = new Dimension(140, 26);

        ab  = new JButton("Anzeigen");
        ab  .setPreferredSize(buttonGroesse);
        ab  .addActionListener(this);
        zb   = new JButton("Zurücksetzen");
        zb   .setPreferredSize(buttonGroesse);
        zb   .addActionListener(this);
        sb = new JButton("Speichern");
        sb .setPreferredSize(buttonGroesse);
        sb .addActionListener(this);
	sub = new JButton("Search");
        sub .setPreferredSize(buttonGroesse);
        sub .addActionListener(this);
        eb      = new JButton("Ende");
        eb      .setPreferredSize(buttonGroesse);
        eb      .addActionListener(this);
        
        dn       = new JLabel("dateiname");
        dn       .setPreferredSize(labelGroesse);
        fl     = new JLabel("");
        fl     .setPreferredSize(labelGroesse);
        ef     = new JTextField("dateiname ", 12);
        ef     .setPreferredSize(labelGroesse);
        ef     .selectAll();
        ef     .setActionCommand("Anzeigen");
        ef     .addActionListener(this);
	
	sn       = new JLabel("Suche");
        sn       .setPreferredSize(labelGroesse);
        suf     = new JTextField("such dateiname ", 12);
        suf     .setPreferredSize(labelGroesse);
        suf     .selectAll();
        suf     .setActionCommand("Anzeigen");
        suf     .addActionListener(this);

        af  = new JTextArea(13, 27);
        af  .setLineWrap(true);
        af  .setWrapStyleWord(true);
        af  .setMargin(new Insets(0, 5, 0, 2));
        
        sf   = new JScrollPane(af);
 
        // Die Container fuellen / zusammenbauen
	
	sp.setBorder(new TitledBorder("Search"));
        sp.add(sn);
        sp.add(suf);
	sp.add(sub);

        dp.setLayout(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.LEFT));
        dp.add(dn);
        dp.add(ef);
        dp.add(fl);
	dp.setLayout(new GridLayout(2,1, 5,5));
	
        bp.add(ab);
        bp.add(zb);
        bp.add(sb);
        bp.add(eb);
        bp.setLayout(new GridLayout(2,2, 5, 5));
	
	this.setIconImage(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage("bild01"));

        
        getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
	getContentPane().add(sp);
	getContentPane().add(dp);
	getContentPane().add(sf);
	getContentPane().add(bp);

        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
        setLocation(400, 300);
        setSize(340, 450);
    }
    
    // Suchfunktionen anfang
    //private int suchDatei(String name) throws Exception {
	private char[] erzeugen(int zahlen) {
		
	      char[] z = new char[zahlen];
	
	      for (int i = 0; i < zahlen; i++) {
		 if (i + 1 < 10) {
		    System.out.print("0" + (i + 1) + " ");
		 }
		 else {
		    System.out.print((i + 1) + " ");
		 }
	      }
	
	      System.out.println();
	
	      for (int i = 0; i < zahlen; i++) {
		 z[i] = (char)(Math.random()*26 + 97);//(char) Tools.zufall(97, 122);
		 System.out.print(z[i] + "  ");
	      }
	
	      return z;
	   }
	
	   private static char input() {
	      System.out.println("\n\nNach welchen Zeichen soll gesucht werden?");
	      System.out.print("Zeichen: ");
	
	      char zeichen = new Scanner(System.in).next().charAt(0);//Eingabe.readChar();
	
	      return zeichen;
	   }
	
	   private static int[] suche(char suche, int zufall, char[] zeichen) {
	      int n = 0;
	
	      for (int i = 0; i < zufall; i++) {
		 if (zeichen[i] == suche) {
		    n++;
		 }
	      }
	
	      int[] ein = new int[n];
	      n = 0;
	
	      for (int i = 0; i < zeichen.length; i++) {
		 if (suche == zeichen[i])
		 {
		    ein[n] = i;
		    System.out.println(i + "| "); // Zum testen
		    n++;
		 }
	      }
	
	      return ein;
	   }
	
	   private static void ausgabe(int[] g)
	   {
	      System.out.print("\nGefunden auf Position: ");
	
	      for (int i = 0; i < g.length; i++)
	      {
		 if (g[i] + 1 < 10)
		 {
		    System.out.print("0" + (g[i] + 1) + " ");
		 }
		 else
		 {
		    System.out.print(g[i] + 1 + " ");
		 }
	      }
	   }

    //Suchfunktionen ende
    
    //Wörter zählen anfang
	
	   
	private static int skipWord(String name, int currentCharIndex) throws Exception {
	   //das erste zeichen suchen, was kein leerzeichen ist
		af.setText("");
		while(name.charAt(currentCharIndex++)==' '){
		      if(currentCharIndex+1==name.length()) return name.length();
		}
		
	   //ein wort überspringen
		while(name.charAt(currentCharIndex++)!=' '){
		      if(currentCharIndex+1==name.length()) return name.length();
		}
	   //den veränderten index zurückgeben
	   return currentCharIndex;
	}
	// Wörterzählen ende

    private int dateiLesen(String name) throws Exception
    {
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(name));
        String zeile = "";
        int anzahl = 0;

        af.setText("");
        while((zeile = in.readLine()) != null)
        {
            anzahl += zeile.length() + 1;   // die 1, um Zeilenende zu beruecksichtigen.
            af.append(zeile + "\n");
        }
        return anzahl;
    }

    private int dateiSpeichern(String name) throws Exception
    {
        int anzahl = 0;
        BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(name));
        
        String text = af.getText();
        anzahl = text.length();
        out.write(text, 0, anzahl); // Ab Index 0 "anzahl" Zeichen speichern

        out.close();  

        return anzahl;
    }    
    


    // ActionListener für dieButtons.
    
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
    {
	/*if(event.getActionCommand().equals("Search")) {
		String name = sub.getText();
		try {
			int zuErzeugendeZahlen = 20;
			char[] zeichen = erzeugen(zuErzeugendeZahlen);
			char ein = input(name);
			int[] gefunden = suche(ein, zuErzeugendeZahlen, zeichen);
			af.setText(ausgabe(gefunden));
			
			af.requestFocusInWindow();
			af.setCaretPosition(0);
			
		} catch (Exception e)   {
                fl.setText("Suchfehler!");
            }
		
	}*/	
        if(event.getActionCommand().equals("Anzeigen"))
        {
            String name = ef.getText();
            try
            {
		String counter = skipWord(name);
		//int counter;
		int index=0;
		for(counter=0; index<name.length(); counter++){
		      index=skipWord(name,index);
		}
		System.out.println("Wörter gezählt: "+counter);
                
		int anzahl = dateiLesen(name);
                fl.setText(anzahl + " Zeichen gelesen ");
                
                af.requestFocusInWindow();
                af.setCaretPosition(0);
            }
            catch (Exception e)
            {
                fl.setText("Dateifehler!");
            }
        }
        if(event.getActionCommand().equals("Speichern"))
        {
            String name = ef.getText();
            try
            {
                int anzahl = dateiSpeichern(name);
                fl.setText(anzahl + " Zeichen gespeichert");
            }
            catch (Exception e)
            {
                fl.setText("Dateifehler! Schreibrechte?");
            }
        }
        else if(event.getActionCommand().equals("Zurücksetzen"))
        {
            ef.setText("dateiname eingeben");
            ef.requestFocus();

            ef.selectAll();
            fl.setText("");
            af.setText("");
        }
        else if(event.getActionCommand().equals("Ende"))
        {
            System.exit(0);
        }
    }
    
        public void showGUI()
        {
            setVisible(true);
        }

        public static class MyRunner implements Runnable
        {
            zusatzaufgabe ref;
            public MyRunner(zusatzaufgabe r)
            {
                ref = r;
            }
            
            public void run()
            {
                ref.showGUI();
            }
        }
            

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        zusatzaufgabe frame = new zusatzaufgabe();
        MyRunner runner = new MyRunner(frame);
        EventQueue.invokeLater(runner);
	    
	//suchfunktionen
	   

    }
}
```


----------



## 0x7F800000 (20. Feb 2008)

ich seh grad das heisst "zusatzaufgabe"... Kann man irgendwo die originale Aufgabenstellung anschauen? Vielleicht ein Link? Irgendwie raff ich nach wie vor nicht, was jetzt in dieses TextField da gehört, sry^^  :lol: Was du aus der wörterzähl funktion gemacht hast, versteh ich auch nicht^^ warum wirft die von mir angedeutete funktion plötzlich exceptions?  :lol: *rofl*


----------



## 0x7F800000 (20. Feb 2008)

hier nochmal eine vollständige wörterZähl-funktion, die keine exceptions zu spucken braucht^^


```
private static int countWords(String str){
	int index=0;
	int counter;
	for(counter=0; index<str.length(); counter++){
		//das erste zeichen suchen, was kein leerzeichen ist
		while(str.charAt(index++)==' '){
			if(index+1==str.length()){
				index=str.length(); break;
			}
		}
		//ein wort überspringen
		while(str.charAt(index++)!=' '){
			if(index+1==str.length()){
				index=str.length(); break;
			}
		}
	}
	return counter;
}
```

ich raff gar nicht was du da alles machst...
Runnable? Was soll denn hier irgendwohin rennen, das ist doch ein prog das einfach in ruhe wartet bis der benutzer irgendetwas eingibt, 100% ereignissorientiert, ich würds deswegen schon ein wenig anders strukturieren... Wie gesagt, wäre schön die eigentliche aufgabe zu sehen, du hast hier ja schon ne menge holz produziert, es sieht rein optisch imho ganz gut aus :toll: , nur weiss ich nicht was es tun soll^^  :bae:


----------

